# Ouseburn Festival, Newcastle Upon Tyne



## janeb (Jul 15, 2007)

Thought I'd post a quick link to this community festival, it's in Newcastle next weekend;

http://www.ouseburnfestival.org/

Anyone going?

I'll be there Saturday, away camping Sunday - Tuesday


----------



## skunkboy69 (Jul 15, 2007)

Thanx Janeb that looks cool.I'm going to try and get there but we're in the midst of moving so it's hit and miss.


----------



## free spirit (Jul 15, 2007)

i usually would do, but am at glade next weekend... not that it's been much cop for years / ever other than for bumping into peeps you've not seen for a bit & wandering round the ouseburn pubs.


----------



## janeb (Jul 16, 2007)

free spirit said:
			
		

> i usually would do, but am at glade next weekend... not that it's been much cop for years / ever other than for bumping into peeps you've not seen for a bit & wandering round the ouseburn pubs.



Admittadly it's not the best festi ever, but bumping into peeps you've not seen for a bit & wandering round the ouseburn pubs is generally fun, I'd say


----------



## Firky (Jul 16, 2007)

I'm in Oxford next week or I'd be there! Always fancied it but never really known anyone who has been.


----------



## free spirit (Jul 16, 2007)

janeb said:
			
		

> Admittadly it's not the best festi ever, but bumping into peeps you've not seen for a bit & wandering round the ouseburn pubs is generally fun, I'd say


ay - as I say I usually wander down for the crack like, better offer this year though


----------



## mrkikiet (Jul 16, 2007)

might wander down on saturday then.


----------

